# White Plains 11-29



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone I will have the below available at my table for the next white plains show 

Caynarachi Fantastica UE line
2-8 months 
$75 ea

Baja Halluga imitators. 
UE line 
3+ months old 
$45 each 

Tarapoto imitators 
UE line 
3+ months 
$40 each 

Yurimaguensis Imitators
Tan/Werner line
$65 ea

Varadero imitators UE line 
3 to 6 months 
$40 ea 

Arena Blanca UE line 
4 to 6 months 
$60 each 

Benedicta Shucushuyacu UE line
3+ months 
$65 ea

Iquitos UE Line 
3 to 6 months 
$35 ea trio $90 

Southern Variabilis UE Line 
4-7+ months 
$55 ea 

Highland Variabilis 
UE Line 
2-6 months 
$45 ea

Bahia Grande pumilio 
Wc pair from mark F1 offspring
6 months $80 
Proven pair with offspring $350

Trio Cristobals 
SR 12' 
$250



I will also have the below isos 
White $5 
Powder blue $7 
purple $5 
Giant orange $8 
gray $5 

Mix cultures of pink and temp. White springs $5 ea

Tree fren fiber $6 /gallon
orchid bark $6 gallon
ABG mix $7 / gallon

Tree fern panels 
8x8 $5 
6×4 $3 ea 2 for $5

Shoot me a PM to reserve anything or just stop by to say hi 

Nick geno
Garden State Frogs 

@gardenstatefrogs


----------



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

ngeno626 said:


> Hi everyone I will have the below available at my table for the next white plains show
> 
> Caynarachi Fantastica UE line
> 2-8 months
> ...



Hey dude! Thanks for the 3 tarapotos. they're in their new home doing great!


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome!! I hope you enjoy them!


----------

